# Master of Gorzała



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It is something, it is written for piano, it is perrformed on piano, but not entirely, I made a mistake and went off and failed to record it another time properly because camera died.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Watch out, it looks like your ego is showing.

^.^


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I joke, I joke. I do feel this video does a better job of displaying your hair than it does actually focus on the music, but all in all I think it's certainly an interesting piece of music. Have you considered expanding on it, or is it supposed to be somewhat of a miniature work?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, like I said, this piece is much longer (at least twice) but since I've made a mistake I decided to record it another time which was impossible because of the camera that died moment after what you see in this episode. I don't think I will add much to the actual lenght which is about four minutes.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah, that would certainly explain it. By no means a miniature work then. What form is it, as a whole?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> What form is it, as a whole?


If I will decide that it is good enough, I will try to write couple of other pieces like this and then call it set of preludes. Or maybe expand this one and call it ballade. Or maybe re-write it for orchestra and call it symphonic dance.


----------

